
GiftAMeme – Give someone a meme :) - uoflcards22
http://giftameme.com
======
uwu
i liked it until i saw the fingerprinting & popup advertising script on the
page (a pretty shitty thing to do to your users)

things like this make me even more glad i switched off javascript by default
(the site even worked fine without it)

